

Show HN: My first MVP – Menswear as a service - vargas84
https://casual.firebaseapp.com/

======
vargas84
Hi HN, OP here. I was hoping to get feedback, not only on the idea, but on the
actual MVP. I'd greatly appreciate any insights you guys are able to offer!

This product is intended for anyone who wears casual clothing often and just
doesn't want to worry about washing, throwing out old clothes, and buying new
clothes.

Disclosure: I posted this yesterday
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7442767](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7442767))
but I wanted to give it one more shot on HN. If this is inappropriate, I'll
take it down immediately.

------
WoodenChair
How will you handle the liability of the disease factor? What if you provide
used clothes that have lice, bed bugs, etc?

~~~
vargas84
All of the clothes will be washed and disinfected as soon as we get them back
so I'm not sure how much of a problem that would be. I will look into what
kind of insurance (if any) we would need to provide this service though.

------
antonius
How do you differentiate yourself from all of the other companies already in
this space? You offer used clothing at a discounted price?

